# Another reason to love the M...



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 20, 2013)

... 29m59s recording cap at all resolutions!

Woo-hoo! Spot my new interview cam!


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Jul 7, 2013)

1+


----------

